# It's 40 degrees here!



## MrsRose

It's summer here in Las Vegas, and it's over 40 degrees (102 degrees fahrenheit) here!

I bet you all are nice and cool in New Zealand. What's the weather like where you are right now?


----------



## topcat83

We've had a beautiful sunny but cold week until yesterday - and now it's raining  
But there is some suun coming  
See Thames Weather - NZ Weather Forecast Thames from MetService.com


----------



## MrsRose

topcat83 said:


> We've had a beautiful sunny but cold week until yesterday - and now it's raining
> But there is some suun coming
> See Thames Weather - NZ Weather Forecast Thames from MetService.com


It's winter in NZ right now right? 17 degrees is a nice temperature for winter if you ask me.


----------



## inhamilton

Yea, it's mid winter here. It's the shortest day of the year in a couple of days. July is normally the coldest month overall though.


----------



## escapedtonz

MrsRose said:


> It's winter in NZ right now right? 17 degrees is a nice temperature for winter if you ask me.


Yes its defo winter. We in Wellington & unfortunately a tad colder than 17 degrees. Was probably 6 or 7 overnight and 11 or 12 today but way better than UK winter brrrrr!!!


----------



## toadsurfer

I've just arrived in Auckland from the UK and all the kiwis are moaning that it's too cold. To me the weather is like a UK late spring at the moment and I was the only one in Auckland walking around in a t shirt and was still hot! It's been showery in last few days but is still warm as far as I'm concerned. Girlfriend arrived yesterday and said its warmer here than the Uk was when she left a few days ago.


----------



## Weta

MrsRose said:


> It's winter in NZ right now right? 17 degrees is a nice temperature for winter if you ask me.


17c is fine for day time temperature but its a lot more chilly overnight and it's hard to keep warm once the sun has gone.


----------



## mia5

Sounds like an ideal temperature for winter , here in the UK for the last few days its been about 14 degrees in the day and about 7 /8 degrees over night and this is our spring / summer . Oh and don't forget all the rain .


----------



## topcat83

mia5 said:


> Sounds like an ideal temperature for winter , here in the UK for the last few days its been about 14 degrees in the day and about 7 /8 degrees over night and this is our spring / summer . Oh and don't forget all the rain .


Sounds like the usual UK summer to me


----------



## relocatella

mia5 said:


> Sounds like an ideal temperature for winter , here in the UK for the last few days its been about 14 degrees in the day and about 7 /8 degrees over night and this is our spring / summer . Oh and don't forget all the rain .


And obviously grey sky :Cry:


----------



## carosapien

New Zealand is the only place where I've ever gone to bed wearing a hat and socks.

Two of the best purchases I've made are an electric blanket and a de-humidifier from the Warehouse. I recommend them to everyone.

The third best was a house with double glazing and a log burner  not so easy, the normal NZ double glazing is similar to what was available in Britain in the mid -80s and the metal frames are very cold. The sort of thing you'd take out of an older house and replace with PVC.


----------



## Song_Si

^ hat and socks! I had to borrow full thermals!
on my last visit to NZ July 2009 i stayed on a sheep farm in Wairarapa, house is a huge 1905 villa, lucky me I struck one of their coldest days/nights it dropped to minus 4.75C. But that was not cold enough to stop the farmdog insisting on his morning game of football (guest duty - or no breakfast for me!). I was not well-prepared having been in Thailand. But that is winter. 

****

same trip I went to see friends in New Plymouth, crisp clear days like this - Mount Taranaki and the port area

















and here's one friends sent me of their house, July 25 2011. They live in Stratford, near the base of Mt Taranaki.










and . . . weather here today in the SE Gulf of Thailand, a mild 32.6C and dropped to 27C overnight.


----------



## Weta

carosapien said:


> New Zealand is the only place where I've ever gone to bed wearing a hat and socks.
> 
> Two of the best purchases I've made are an electric blanket and a de-humidifier from the Warehouse. I recommend them to everyone.



Indeed, we were similarly thrust backwards to the 1970s and I bet you had to invest in some sexy flannelette sheets and PJs too.


----------



## topcat83

I _love_ my electric blanket! They're not so easy to buy in the UK any more


----------



## carosapien

Weta said:


> Indeed, we were similarly thrust backwards to the 1970s and I bet you had to invest in some sexy flannelette sheets and PJs too.


  OMG yes I did! All that's needed to turn into a clone of my gran is the mug of steaming Horlicks.

Now I know why Milo is so popular, but it has to be made with milk tho' because it's so disgusting with water.

More winter survival tips: get your wood early during the summer and let it season well. Keep it close to the house and under cover. Use firelighters to start it off and if you have an open fire hold a large sheet of newspaper over the surround to help the fire draw more quickly. You'll have a roaring fire within minutes. Packing paper works just as well.


----------



## anski

toadsurfer said:


> I've just arrived in Auckland from the UK and all the kiwis are moaning that it's too cold. To me the weather is like a UK late spring at the moment and I was the only one in Auckland walking around in a t shirt and was still hot! It's been showery in last few days but is still warm as far as I'm concerned. Girlfriend arrived yesterday and said its warmer here than the Uk was when she left a few days ago.


My first winter in Australia many years ago & I went swimming in July!!


----------



## anski

carosapien said:


> OMG yes I did! All that's needed to turn into a clone of my gran is the mug of steaming Horlicks.
> 
> Now I know why Milo is so popular, but it has to be made with milk tho' because it's so disgusting with water.
> 
> More winter survival tips: get your wood early during the summer and let it season well. Keep it close to the house and under cover. Use firelighters to start it off and if you have an open fire hold a large sheet of newspaper over the surround to help the fire draw more quickly. You'll have a roaring fire within minutes. Packing paper works just as well.



My 2 winter survival tips

1) Flick the central heating on

or

2) Escape winter in NZ go to some part of the globe where it's summer. lane:


----------



## Song_Si

*mid-winter swim fun*

'shortest day' time of the year and mid-winter swims held throughout the country, usually as charity fundraisers

here's the New Plymouth version, took part in many of these when i lived there, then Wellington where the water was more likely 10-11C

















21 June 2012
*
One word summed up this year's mid-winter swim at Ngamotu Beach: "Freezing."*

While the water temperature of 14.9 degrees Celsius was far from freezing point, it was still cold enough to take one's breath away.

Combined with a stiff southerly wind, that ensured a chilling swim. Squeals and cries could be heard far and wide as the crowd sprinted into the water and frolicked in the waves after a 7.30am countdown. Just before the big dip, six staff from St Patrick's School were huddling around, mentally preparing themselves for the challenge ahead.

St Patrick's principal Kim Theyers said the six women, all dressed in Irish attire, were doing the swim as a team-building exercise.

After the swim, Noah Pepperell, 7, confirmed what the girls in green had predicted.

"It's freezing," Noah said. 

source


----------



## Weta

Song_Si said:


> While the water temperature of 14.9 degrees Celsius was far from freezing point, it was still cold enough to take one's breath away.


What a bunch of wimps! Look at them, they mostly have wetsuits on and were standing there shivering before they went in. 

There are people that swim in the North Sea every day of the year and quite a lot of crazy folks follow the Great British tradition of going for a swim on New Year's day.


----------



## carosapien

Weta said:


> What a bunch of wimps! Look at them, they mostly have wetsuits on and were standing there shivering before they went in.
> 
> There are people that swim in the North Sea every day of the year and quite a lot of crazy folks follow the Great British tradition of going for a swim on New Year's day.


I've been known to take a dip in the English channel in October but that's my limit.

The flannelette sheets are sold out at The Warehouse again :noidea: 










They were a snip at only $35 in a sale. New Zealand really is the Alaska of the Pacific.

I've just been looking at the bedding in ASDA, it looks quite posh doesn't it? 

http://direct.asda.com/Bedroom/209,default,sc.html


----------



## carosapien

Oh dear the dehumidifiers are selling out too, better get in quick.









This one usually retails for $158 but it's only 10 litres. 









This one is better at 20 litres and retails for $299


----------



## Weta

carosapien said:


> I've just been looking at the bedding in ASDA, it looks quite posh doesn't it?
> 
> ASDA bedding - shop & save with ASDA Direct!


Ohh such lovely bright colours and luxury styling. I didn't realise Asda sold bedding, it all looks way nicer than the floral Nanna styling offered at Briscoes. Farmers has some nice stuff but all very expensive, the last time I looked they were $90 for just one double bed sized sheet. 

OMG I just looked again at ASDA prices and now I feel sick, eight pounds for a King Size non-iron cotton percale fitted sheet. If anyone gets the chance, bring a truckload.


----------



## anski

Weta said:


> Ohh such lovely bright colours and luxury styling. I didn't realise Asda sold bedding, it all looks way nicer than the floral Nanna styling offered at Briscoes. Farmers has some nice stuff but all very expensive, the last time I looked they were $90 for just one double bed sized sheet.
> 
> OMG I just looked again at ASDA prices and now I feel sick, eight pounds for a King Size non-iron cotton percale fitted sheet. If anyone gets the chance, bring a truckload.


They will probably fall apart first wash


----------



## anski

carosapien said:


> Oh dear the dehumidifiers are selling out too, better get in quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one usually retails for $158 but it's only 10 litres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is better at 20 litres and retails for $299



These are the best they are heavy metal & do a great job, the professionalls use them for dry out flooded houses

Rollex by Woods Dehumidifier | Trade Me


----------



## Weta

anski said:


> They will probably fall apart first wash


Oh ye of little faith, they'd be infintely more reliable and less see-through than anything available at the Warehouse. 

:washing:

Ooh get me, I found the good smilies.


----------

